# upgrade sever 2003 to 2008?



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have windows server 2003 enterprise R2, and i was wondering, is it possible to upgrade to windows server 2008, or would i have to back up all of my settings from the 2003 machine wipe my hard drive, then do a fresh install of 2008?


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes it's possible, the Microsoft TechNet guide can be found here http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc754728(WS.10).aspx

Microsoft recommend doing a clean install rather than an in-place upgrade where possible.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

No problem


----------

